# Ear piercing on guys, girls and gay guy's opinion only please



## OriginalUserName (Mar 4, 2012)

Considering getting my left ear re-pierced after it healing some years ago. It would probably just be a stud. Is this a bad look these days? If not, what is good, stud, hoop, silver, gold etc.? 

I know a lot of guys assume this is **** so i'm interested in a girls opinion?


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't really matter now a days... So many different trends going in and out. Piercing is a piercing. lul

I usually go with diamond studs on both ears.

But my opinion would be biased since I'm Bi...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Only girls.

What is the difference between guys and gay guys when it comes to ears? Everybody has ears. :stu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Tyler Bro said:


> Doesn't really matter now a days... So many different trends going in and out. Piercing is a piercing. lul
> 
> I usually go with diamond studs on both ears.
> 
> But my opinion would be biased since I'm Bi...


Yeah man get out of here, he doesn't want _your _opinion

And no a stud wouldn't look weird, so many people, including guys have them nowadays it's just something normal. If your a regular straight guy a stud would probably be the best way to go. You can trust me because I'm gay.


----------



## OriginalUserName (Mar 4, 2012)

*


FireIsTheCleanser said:



Yeah man get out of here, he doesn't want your opinion

Click to expand...

*


FireIsTheCleanser said:


> And no a stud wouldn't look weird, so many people, including guys have them nowadays it's just something normal. If your a regular straight guy a stud would probably be the best way to go. You can trust me because I'm gay.


Nooooooo! i hope you didn't take offense man! :|

I just meant because girls would usually be attracted to guys.

Sorrryyy if i caused offence to anyone :squeeze love you all, lol!

Just looking for ways to look as good as i can 

Sorrryyy if i caused offence :cuddle


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Pierced ears on guys is normal where I live. A straight guy I know has both ears double pierced.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My ex had thirteen ear piercings, a combination of hoops and studs. I don't really care, but I kind of feel like just one is a little annoying.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

In our society, I see guys with ear piercings all the time so go for it.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Only girls.
> 
> What is the difference between guys and gay guys when it comes to ears? Everybody has ears. :stu


I agree, to be honest the entire thread is questionable.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have studs in both ears, most people tell me it looks cool, but some say it looks dumb.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I love earrings on a guy. It reminds me of Tom Hanson. <3

Can't really see the earring that well... But look at him: 









Oh yeah!

Get a dangling one. ^_^


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Not really a fan. It can look good on some guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't need any more holes in my head!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I voted yes. I think its fine for guys to have ear piercings.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not a fan, unless they're gauges. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I personally find it as a turn off, Depends on the person really though


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate gauged ears. Other than that its fine.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't have any. Don't like piercings on any part of the body except the ears. Never understood that trend. I really feel there's a direct correlation between intelligence and number of piercings. The more piercings a person has the dumber they are.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

i think it's kind of dated. earrings for guys isn't really in trend now.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Studs look pretty cool. I don't really find piercings attractive. I'm actually turned off by any piercing aside from the ear. But studs usually look cool on guys. :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm not really into ear piercings on guys, but it wouldn't be a huge problem for me :b


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, I like ear piercings on guys.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

ear piercings on women are hawt


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Do whatever makes you happy. Try not to care so much what other people think. Screw society. Sometimes I wish I was gay just to piss off all the homophobes.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Who cares what others think. Have your own style and if you're happy with it, that will be the best to go with.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think it's ****, but I personally can't stand piercings in general on both male and female.

If you think it'll look good on you, go for it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I voted No, but just because I don't like the look of piercings in general.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I think it's a good idea. I love guys with piercings, not excessive ones, so earrings for guys are totally up there ^^


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I did it when I was in my teens. But then again I'm bi so maybe it was my gay half fighting to get out. But I haven't worn anything in the hole for many years.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

For me, I think piercing as impractical. But I also paint my nails and do my hair because I think it makes me look better. The same could be for people, guys and girl alike, to get piercings.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I don't see as many guys as I used to with ear piercing, but personally I think one earring looks good.

I have 14 pierced holes in my ears myself (had 24 at one point), so I might be the wrong person to ask.

But a think one or even two (one in each ear) looks sophisticated even on some older men. It tells me they're artistic. 

Tella


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

Despite not having any piercings myself (scared of needles) I love piercings, stretched ears and all that stuff


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like piercings but gauges/plugs kind of gross me out.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah man get out of here, he doesn't want _your _opinion
> 
> And no a stud wouldn't look weird, so many people, including guys have them nowadays it's just something normal. If your a regular straight guy a stud would probably be the best way to go. You can trust me because I'm gay.


Fck off.

No one wants your opinion either you kunt.

oh btw... Here's a picture of me with my new studs.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Tyler Bro said:


> Fck off.
> 
> No one wants your opinion either you kunt.
> 
> oh btw... Here's a picture of me with my new studs.


Sarcasm can be hard to detect over the internet no?


----------

